# Mackie Onyx 4880



## Foxinabox10 (Feb 23, 2006)

Just got back from school where we received the new Mackie Onyx 4880. There's only one word for it: amazing. Like all the reviews had said, "It's a $15,000 board for $6,000." Mackie finally realized the potential for the large-format, low price mixer. For the sake of preserving my good service I wont say how much I paid for the board, but I'll say I got it well below the MAP of $6199. 

The board itself is solid as a rock. The box had been ripped in a few spots, but the board didn't have a scratch on it. A bit heavy at 149 pounds and long at around six foot long. The features are nice: 4 seperate mute groups, individual control of phantom power, 4 band eq per channel, 8 subs, talkback input, and more. The sound quality is also very nice. I had to max out the trim and fader to get any noise out of an empty microphone cable and that could be the cable.

Overall the board is sweet and I already name her: Lucy (I Love Lucy!). I also found out that the first shipment of these boards was going to the vendor we bought it from (djmart.com). And because we needed it ASAP (show next week), we had it drop shipped from Mackie, so therefore, we have the first publicly available Onyx 4880 board in the world. So sweet.

If anyone has any questions about the board, please feel free to ask.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Feb 23, 2006)

Why the untested Onyx 4880 when you could have gotten a tried and true AH GL2800 for the same price?


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Feb 24, 2006)

Although you say the Onyx 4880 is untested, it has been tested and refined for more than a year now from what I understand. Every review I saw for the Onyx said that it was a stellar board, and now that I have it, I agree.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Feb 24, 2006)

You said you have the first one in the world, that makes it untested.


----------



## fosstech (Feb 24, 2006)

Foxinabox10 said:


> so therefore, we have the first publicly available Onyx 4880 board in the world.



Mackie has given it to a few touring/sound companies already for extensive testing; I don't think it's fresh off the drawing board.


----------



## mbenonis (Feb 24, 2006)

I'd also be interested in what criteria you used to select the Onyx. Was it the only one you considered, or did you look at other models as well? And if so, which ones? Finally, what features made the Onyx stand out above its competition?


----------



## daardvark69 (Mar 16, 2010)

AVGuyAndy said:


> Why the untested Onyx 4880 when you could have gotten a tried and true AH GL2800 for the same price?


 
It just could be the extra channels. I'm not sure I might be insane. AH are great but 28 vs 48? I'd give the nod to the mackie.


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 16, 2010)

Unless missed something the onyx 4880 was introduced 5 years ago last Feb 15th

Mackie Reveals Onyx 80 Series Pricing at NAMM

I am not trying to put a damper on things but the "reviews" on the mackie site are really weak if you really understand "PR Speak"

The Dave Robinson review is really just an interview and the Larry Hall review is what in the industry is called a "decent review given the circumstances. Internal power supply at this level is usually not desirable, and trs outputs are usually not looked as being a good thing

So again not trying to fault the product but I would certainly not be swayed by those reviews, Mackie has had very bad luck with large format consoles with a lot of riders saying "no Mackie"

There is a used on up on Ebay for 3800 dollars so don't know how you had the ONLY one

http://cgi.ebay.com/MACKIE-4880-ONY...temQQimsxZ20100315?IMSfp=TL100315132005r27159

In Todays difficult world I am not sure I would pick Mackie for my main console. The problem for a lot of folks is after sales support, and this is what Mackie today is not at the top of the list. AH and Yamaha have outstanding support 

Sharyn


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 16, 2010)

:shock:this topic is over 4 years old....


That being said, how did the board hold up? Did it perform to expectations?

are you even still active?


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 17, 2010)

Missed that, should have been more careful. Wonder how it is still working



Sharyn


----------

